# bolivian rams, blue rams and colombian rams??



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

i have blue rams, i dont like bolivians rams but a found colombian rams colorfull lioke de blues rams and i have to order 4 for my 20g planted.

what all you think??


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

chances are the colombian rams are just blue rams, being that blue rams come from colombia.


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

gage said:


> chances are the colombian rams are just blue rams, being that blue rams come from colombia.


they sell bolivian ram, colombian rams, and blue rams, all 3 in the photos look diferent. other thin , i have 4 kribensis in that tank because is a planted tank a 20g co2 diy and heavy light, 3 raibows shark albinos and 4 platys.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

fajardoacuarista said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > chances are the colombian rams are just blue rams, being that blue rams come from colombia.
> ...


all that in a 20gal? time to upgrade...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

blue rams are a man made color form of _Microgeophagus ramirezi_ which is from Colombia.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

do not put any Rams with kribs....kribs will kill them.


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

i going to move the kribs to a planted 10g only plants no c02 , only lights and plantas , and leave the rams and other alone in the 20g. im making an acrilic tank 10 inch high 20 inch long and 20 wide for a pair of lamprologus ocellatus yellow.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I would leave the kribs in the 20 gallon and put the rams in the 10 gallon once it is fully cycled. A 10 gallon is far to small for four kribs but a good size for the lil blue rams.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I would leave the kribs in the 20 gallon and put the rams in the 10 gallon once it is fully cycled. A 10 gallon is far to small for four kribs but a good size for the lil blue rams.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I would leave the kribs in the 20 gallon and put the rams in the 10 gallon once it is fully cycled. A 10 gallon is far to small for four kribs but a good size for the lil blue rams.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

hahaha triple post


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

a little off topic, but isn't wasilla where the infamous Palin comes from, Jack Lover?


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

stupid computer


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

well the kribs come fron a breeder and all the fish was born in a 10g i have the 20g whit co2 and 2 blue rams for that reason i buy the colombian rams, tomorow the list go to the vendor later this week the fish arrive. i have a 20g long but im not ready to know now what to put there. because i have 8 tanks and to many cichlid


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> blue rams are a man made color form of _Microgeophagus ramirezi_ which is from Colombia.


then whats the natural color?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Same color pattern, just not so much blue ... if remember Sinister's Rams, they were a lot closer to the wild pattern ... german blue's are covered in that reflective blue where the natural ones only have one or two scales highlighted that color. It's the same base creamish color though.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

im goin to look up Sinisters Rams, im curious now, *** never heard this before.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

gage said:


> dwarfpike said:
> 
> 
> > blue rams are a man made color form of _Microgeophagus ramirezi_ which is from Colombia.
> ...


yes i am wondering that myself. i thought they were always blue. but i do believe that they were line breed a long time ago into blue rams. there is also a gold ram which i thought to be the same species but is not.

it is similar in shape and size but all gold with a red top. i dont have any pics or else i would post.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a really good pic of some, but no scanner ... I like them better becuase of the base cream coloration ... but most people wouldn't due to the lack of blue though.

Gold rams are just another man made color form of the same species. As are those sad angel rams.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, i knew enough for the golds to be a man made color, but i guess the blue isnt a man made color per say, it is just the normal color enhanced by breeding, but i wouldnt keep the golds or especially the balloon or angel variant.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

'enchanced' would be a better term than man-made ... as the natural form does have some blue, just not as much as the line bred german blue strain.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *gage*,

The Microgeophagus ramirezi we all buy in the lfs are line bred, mostly originating from Asain fish farms or German/European breeders. Many blue rams originate from german bred stock, and becuase we as hobbiests are not selectively line breeding, thier quality drops off some what, but they are still good looking fish.

Here are a couple of videos of what wild Microgeophagus ramirezi actually look like.











I reccomend to everyone to watch all of the videos put together by fishfromvenezuela.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

they look more similar to M. altispinosus than the super blue germans.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx for the link DFF, looks like a normal blue ram without spots to me LOL


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

well my colombian rams arrive this week, i show photos soon, thanks all for the information, im from puerto rico. :thumb:


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

well my colombian rams arrive this week, i show photos soon, thanks all for the information, im from puerto rico. :thumb:


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

well my colombian rams arrive this week, i show photos soon, thanks all for the information, im from puerto rico. :thumb:


----------

